# SE exam eligibiity



## sguru (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I need some guidance. I have three years of experience after a masters degree in structural engineering. I just got my PE license(Civil) in California. I want to take SE exam asap. Is there any state where I can be eligible to take for NCEES 16 hrs SE exam? I know in California I have to wait another 3 yrs on PE license to be eligible to take SE exam. Is there any state where I can take SE exam in near future and show experience which I used for PE exam? Any help or advice will be appreciated!


----------



## sguru (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry about the eligibility spelling error, I blame my phone to be too small.


----------



## Agostage (Jun 20, 2015)

There are many states that allow you to sit for the SE without having a PE first or for a specific amount of time. I know in my state, MN, you can take the SE with the same experience as a PE. However, MN doesn't recognize an SE license as it treats it as a Structural PE. I know you can take it in Arizona with PE level experience and call yourself an SE (by title only).


----------



## sguru (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks, Agostage. I just want to take the NCEES 16hr exam asap. Then may be in future when I will have experience and NCEES exam result, I can apply for SE tittle and license. That was helpful, thanks again!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 21, 2015)

Same for Maine (and many others). Can be taken in lieu of a PE and will get you a PE in that state. Will still count as passing the 16-hour exam though so would almost certainly be valid for CA once your years of experience as a PE have been met.


----------

